# Setting up kayak for fishing



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

The wife & I got each other kayaks for Christmas. Nothing fancy, they are sun dolphin Aruba 10s, that we got a great deal on. Our goal was to have a pair of boats to tag along on our family camping trips. These seem to fit the bill as decent inexpensive recreational kayaks, the right size to toss on top of my SUV as we tow the travel trailer, but no rod holders ect. Has anyone added rod holders and such to these? What works best? I'm thinking maby 1 flush mount behind the seat and a "Scotty"style up front? I want to keep it simple stupid, only really plan to fish ponds/lakes/impoundments... Not looking to setup the ultimate fishing machine, just have some fun.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

May I ask what you paid for the Aruba and where you purchased it and any freebies with it . Thanks..Rich


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

This is interesting


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

FlyFishRich said:


> May I ask what you paid for the Aruba and where you purchased it and any freebies with it . Thanks..Rich


$130 on clearance at Rural King, just boat with paddels.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Ok thanks...Rich


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like you can go to Dick's and get rod holders for your setup. Six screws and marine-grade silicon, and you're in business. Seemed to work out for this guy:


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Boss 302. I’m in Cuyahoga Falls also ! If you want to check out my setups and other ideas  I will pm my cell to you


----------

